# Przejście z ~x86 na x86

## netruner

Witam 

Mój Gentoo ma już z 4 lata i chodził zawsze na ~x86. Jednak ostatnio czyli w tamtym roku stwierdziłem że już mam tak dużo poważnych rzeczy odpalone że chcę x86. No i tu powstał problem po zmienieniu w make.conf na x86 bardzo dużo pakietów pokazywało się do downgrade  :Sad: .

Myślałem że jak odczekam z pół roku to będzie lepiej. 

Aktualnie przy emerge system mam 10 do downgrade. Czy jak załóżmy zrobię to mogę mieć jakieś poważne problemy ?

Czy ktoś już przechodził na x86 z ~x86  i ma jakieś doświadczenie i sposób ?

Pozdrawiam 

Netruner

----------

## mbar

o ile nie musisz downgradować glibc, to raczej większych problemów być nie powinno. ale zalecam emerge -e world.

----------

## Ahenobarbi

 *mbar wrote:*   

> o ile nie musisz downgradować glibc, to raczej większych problemów być nie powinno. ale zalecam emerge -e world.

 

A revdep-rebuild nie wystarczy?

----------

## SlashBeast

 *Ahenobarbi wrote:*   

>  *mbar wrote:*   o ile nie musisz downgradować glibc, to raczej większych problemów być nie powinno. ale zalecam emerge -e world. 
> 
> A revdep-rebuild nie wystarczy?

 

Sprawdz od czego jest revdep-rebuild.

Co do downgrade, to dla mnie strzał w stope, przechodzic z baselayout2(openrc) na stare skrypty startowe, stabilne portage i inne 'stabilne' smieci...

----------

## Ahenobarbi

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sprawdz od czego jest revdep-rebuild.

 

 *man revdep-rebuild wrote:*   

> revdep-rebuild  scans  libraries and binaries for missing shared library dependencies and attempts to fix them by re-emerging those broken binaries and shared libraries.  It is useful when  an  upgraded  package breaks other software packages that are dependent upon the upgraded package.

 

Jak dla mnie pasuje na coś co upewni mnie, że wszytko będzie działać po [up]donwgrade.

----------

## SlashBeast

 *Ahenobarbi wrote:*   

>  *SlashBeast wrote:*   
> 
> Sprawdz od czego jest revdep-rebuild. 
> 
>  *man revdep-rebuild wrote:*   revdep-rebuild  scans  libraries and binaries for missing shared library dependencies and attempts to fix them by re-emerging those broken binaries and shared libraries.  It is useful when  an  upgraded  package breaks other software packages that are dependent upon the upgraded package. 
> ...

 

emege -e world jest wskazany, ale najpierw emerge -e system, bys mial kompilowane wszystkie pakiety stabilnym gcc, ze stabilnym binutils itp (powodzenia z downgrade glibca...). Revdep nie zrobi tego za Ciebie.

----------

## kacper

ja kiedyś przechodziłem z ~x86 na x86 i skończyło się to ponowną instalacją.

----------

## mbar

ta, ale zauważ, że downgrade zaledwie 10 pakietów nie powinien wyłożyć systemu. pod warunkiem, że nie ma wśród nich glibc-a.

też dopisuję się do tego, że jednak gałąź ~ jest lepsza...

----------

## netruner

Dzisiaj zobaczę ci się stanie. Jednak w sumie to się zacząłem zastanawiać czy przejść na x86 bo tak jak pomyślę to nigdy nie miałem problemów bardzo poważnych z ~x86.

----------

## arturx

to już było przerabiane

----------

## canis_lupus

ja polecam te pakiety które chcą się downgradeować dopisac do package.keywords w tej wersji jaka jest zainstalowana. Teraz się nie downgradeują a z czasem cały system wyjdzie z ~x86

----------

## Crenshaw

Hmm. A po co zmieniac cos co dziala? Nie lepiej sobie zamrozic pakiety w wersjach jakich sa poprzez package unmask i pozbycie sie globalnego ~ i po prostu poczekac?

EDIT:

gora i dol, jednak antybiotyki i spostrzegawczosc nie ida w parze  :Wink:  nie zauwazylem ze juz napisalesLast edited by Crenshaw on Mon Apr 27, 2009 1:33 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## canis_lupus

A napisałem coś innego?

----------

